
Optimizing is-multiple checks with modular arithmetic - mmastrac
http://duriansoftware.com/joe/Optimizing-is-multiple-checks-with-modular-arithmetic.html?
======
pyler
LLVM [https://reviews.llvm.org/D50222](https://reviews.llvm.org/D50222)

------
pkaye
"Hackers Delight" is a book that goes over lots of coding tricks like this.

------
raphlinus
I used this trick in my Fizz-Buzz in my interview to get into Recurse Center.
I might have been showing off a bit, but it didn't sink my application.

